# Nicolai AFR - Chromag, Elka, Twenty6, Saint...



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

Couple pics of my latest build. Nicolai AFR, 6.8, 7.4, and 7.75" travel options, all around freeride rig. Full length seatpost to get you to the top, shreddy on the way down. HUGE thanks to ncig @ bike medics for helping me get on this Nicolai.

36.6 lbs of FR beast, any color you want, any geo you want - 









Totem Coil, Deemax wheels, Muddy Marys setup tubeless -









Anno bolt on guides. Also has Hammerschmidt guides on bottom of down tube -









Nicolai really cleaned up their gussets and shock mounts on the frame -









Twenty6 Prerunner pedals, Saint cranks, LG1+ guide -









Saint brakes, XO shifter, Gravity grips, Chromag Lynx saddle -









Twenty6 stem, Cane Creek 110 headset, Chromag black chrome bars









The bears mean business, I can't get enough of these bars -









Built-in chainstay protector and cable guide -


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Veeeeeeeeeeeery PIMP, congrats.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

sick


----------



## juan pablo (Jan 17, 2007)

Err, whats this replacing? Just curious but I am expecting you may be holding onto the Rune. Is the Maelstrom moving on?


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

Damn that is a great build man. I really dig the whole setup.


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

wow, super sick!


----------



## prophet413 (May 17, 2007)

good god!


----------



## Dominator13 (Aug 31, 2006)

*Super Clean!*

They really did a nice job of cleaning up their mounts. The Chromag/Twenty6 combo is like a match made in heaven. Gorgeous bike.


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

juan pablo said:


> Err, whats this replacing? Just curious but I am expecting you may be holding onto the Rune. Is the Maelstrom moving on?


Still have the Rune, no plans to displace it yet, that bike is super fun. I sold off my Maelstrom in early spring so the AFR is my "big" bike at the moment.


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

Thanks guys, it has been a fun project, once I saw the black chrome Chromag bars, I wanted to build the whole bike around them.


----------



## erosive (May 15, 2009)

"Sexcuse me... But what good is all the violence in the world unless it is tempted with limitless sex?"
Sexicutioner, you're killing me.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh Snap!


----------



## mountain_yj (May 18, 2009)

We had a bunch of osx bars in the shop, the black chrome is pimp. I love the bears on my bars and saddle. Sick build man, now go shred it :thumbsup:


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

such a nice fr bike, prob keep going on for ever knowing nicolai.


----------



## hafnz (Aug 22, 2007)

Err said:


> Still have the Rune, no plans to displace it yet, that bike is super fun. I sold off my Maelstrom in early spring so the AFR is my "big" bike at the moment.


Very bling!
I didn't know Nicolais were easily available in the other side of the pond, did you have any trouble getting it?
Did you get to draw your own figures for the geometry? What did you chose?
Do you already have any pedaling time on it?
I'd be interested to know if you find any pros or cons, moving from a more rearward axle path and a lower leverage ratio bike (if it's all a matter of time to adjust or if you miss it at all).


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

hafnz said:


> Very bling!
> I didn't know Nicolais were easily available in the other side of the pond, did you have any trouble getting it?
> Did you get to draw your own figures for the geometry? What did you chose?
> Do you already have any pedaling time on it?
> I'd be interested to know if you find any pros or cons, moving from a more rearward axle path and a lower leverage ratio bike (if it's all a matter of time to adjust or if you miss it at all).


No trouble at all getting the Nicolai. John (ncig on this board) at Bike Medics is the main US dealer for Nicolai and takes great care of his customers. Just like anyone else ordering a Nicolai, US buyers can customize pretty much anything they want. Geometry, cable routing, etc, and of course a long list of colors. The frame in the picture is stock as I was on a tight time line. I have a custom version in the works with a 65 deg HTA (in place of the stock 66* HTA) and a 16" seat tube on an otherwise size medium frame. Sky's the limit...

Definitely a very different feel between the Rune and the AFR. The Rune's suspension takes square edge a bit better, the AFR is a little more neutral under braking. The Rune pedals a bit better, the AFR jumps better and manuals easier. I wanted a big, jumpy bike and the AFR fits the bill perfectly. The AFR can also be run with a 2.5" stroke shock instead of a 2.75" if you want a low-slung, low BB feeling bike. I'm thinking of picking up a 2.5" stroke shock just to try it out, would be super fun on bike park days. For now the 14.5" BB means I can run 175 crank arms and really jam out the climbs to my favorite local DH trails.


----------



## hafnz (Aug 22, 2007)

Err said:



> No trouble at all getting the Nicolai. John (ncig on this board) at Bike Medics is the main US dealer for Nicolai and takes great care of his customers. Just like anyone else ordering a Nicolai, US buyers can customize pretty much anything they want. Geometry, cable routing, etc, and of course a long list of colors. The frame in the picture is stock as I was on a tight time line. I have a custom version in the works with a 65 deg HTA (in place of the stock 66* HTA) and a 16" seat tube on an otherwise size medium frame. Sky's the limit...
> 
> Definitely a very different feel between the Rune and the AFR. The Rune's suspension takes square edge a bit better, the AFR is a little more neutral under braking. The Rune pedals a bit better, the AFR jumps better and manuals easier. I wanted a big, jumpy bike and the AFR fits the bill perfectly. The AFR can also be run with a 2.5" stroke shock instead of a 2.75" if you want a low-slung, low BB feeling bike. I'm thinking of picking up a 2.5" stroke shock just to try it out, would be super fun on bike park days. For now the 14.5" BB means I can run 175 crank arms and really jam out the climbs to my favorite local DH trails.


Being able to customize a virtually infinite amount of variables is really interesting and completely sets them apart from the rest of the competition.
Yet, although I can see that it would be quite hard for them (patents and all) to do a suspension system change and FSR is by no means bad, it's the only detail that puts me off a bit.
Otherwise I quite like them, the craftsmanship is awesome and they (Nicolai) put out a good vibe.

(My question regarding the pros and cons was mostly winking at the Maelstrom, but the Rune comparison does is a-ok too :thumbsup: )


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

Great to see some good shots of it finished and ready to roll, looking sick as....

Beat the living shi!t out of that puppy...


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

Whafe said:


> Great to see some good shots of it finished and ready to roll, looking sick as....
> 
> Beat the living shi!t out of that puppy...


Blasting off for a Colorado bike park tour in just a couple weeks. Keystone, Sol Vista, Winter Park, might even swing by Telluride and check out their new thing on the way home. WOOT!


----------



## juan pablo (Jan 17, 2007)

And you obviously like red. Enjoy the bike.


----------



## knumbskull (May 29, 2009)

Err said:


> Blasting off for a Colorado bike park tour in just a couple weeks. Keystone, Sol Vista, Winter Park, might even swing by Telluride and check out their new thing on the way home. WOOT!


Vail is a blast too. And there is no swinging by Telluride on the way back to SLC, its a haul. Definitely worth it though!


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

knumbskull said:


> Vail is a blast too. And there is no swinging by Telluride on the way back to SLC, its a haul. Definitely worth it though!


I hear ya, that's what keeps me from committing to it, long way out of the way. Guess we'll see how much we feel like driving. Hadn't considered Vail, do they have a bike park going this year? Or just lift served XC?


----------



## knumbskull (May 29, 2009)

I wouldn't call it a full blown bike park but they have several fun DH trails and it is right off of I-70.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

sexy.


----------



## altadank (Mar 19, 2006)

Meester Err,



any comparisons to brickbrick's Delirium that you rode a bit?

I am replacing my highline that got ripped:madmax: :madmax: ......




...and sky is the limit with insurance and all:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

altadank said:


> Meester Err,
> 
> any comparisons to brickbrick's Delirium that you rode a bit?
> 
> ...


Well, you're talking about 3 super sick bikes there, the Highline, Delirium, and AFR. Between the Delirium and the AFR, it's a real close call. I've had the luxury of owning both Nicolai and Knolly bikes over the past few years and both are top notch. Vs. the old Delrium the AFR has an hefty advantage in pedaling but the new Delrium's geo is much improved. Weight is quite similar, with my AFR coming in just over 10lbs (maybe close to 10.5, I forget the exact value) with a coil shock and ti spring. On big fast lines both chassis are absolutely poised and planted. The Delirium that I rode had a CCDB setup for my weight, I have an Elka on my AFR, so suspension thoughts were both best case scenario. I've always liked the feel of a horst-link bike, I like the way they jump and I like the way they feel while braking. Both bikes feel very, very capable, especially with a Totem up front, real beasts. The Delirium edges out the AFR in stand-over height and has an adjustable head tube angle. The bottom bracket height on the AFR is about equal to the Delirium in the steepest HTA setting. The AFR, however, can be customized to meet just about any requirement, geometry, color, whatever, so that's not a huge issue. Another point on the AFR and geo is that, like a Highline, it can be run with an 8.5 x 2.5 shock in place of the 8.75 x 2.75 shock for a lower (sub 14" BB), slacker (~65.5* HTA) feel. The exchange rate for the Euro is really, really good right now, so that might influence your decision as well.


----------



## altadank (Mar 19, 2006)

err, 

good info, thanks.

kinda re-inforces what i was suspect about the Nic. didn't realize about he euro exchange though...


The adj. HA on the Delirium kinda makes up for the eye-eye travel adjust of the Nic. KINDA.... The knolly is dead sexy at all get out and really moves me! Sounds like a win win scene to me. 

Problem is I need a whip stat. The nic is prolly longer to acutally get. Do you know is Ncig has any on this side of the Atlantic in a L?


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

altadank said:


> err,
> 
> good info, thanks.
> 
> ...


Not sure, shoot him a PM.


----------



## Rudster (Jun 25, 2008)

Nice Ride...good attention to details....


----------



## Hesh to Steel (Oct 2, 2007)

Those handlebars.....wow. 

I've always liked nicolai's frame designs. Even the super funky ones with the deathtrap linkages look cool to me.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Sweet....love the red tony


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

:yikes: thats awesome


----------



## altadank (Mar 19, 2006)

damn...he said 6 wk. It was a good price though......better think on it.


----------



## KrankedDH (Apr 22, 2010)

Could you post some more pics of the bars. Im getting some soon. Cant decide if i want to go regular black or the black chrome. Is the black chrome just a shiny black. Does that make any sense?


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

KrankedDH said:


> Could you post some more pics of the bars. Im getting some soon. Cant decide if i want to go regular black or the black chrome. Is the black chrome just a shiny black. Does that make any sense?


The bars are kinda tricky to photograph. I suppose the best way to describe their look is like shiny tinted windows with titanium tint on them. They're not shiny black but rather chrome with a dark tint on them. It's a really sweet color.

Here a few more pics -


----------



## Secace (Sep 8, 2004)

I'd hump that bike's leg! That is one quality piece of merchandise right there. Very nice!


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

You point out the full length seat tube for climbing to the top, but then you run a single ring. Please expalin.

Nice build.


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

kntr said:


> You point out the full length seat tube for climbing to the top, but then you run a single ring. Please expalin.
> 
> Nice build.


I live in UT and routinely ride between 6k and 10k feet of elevation. Hour long climbs in thin air is the norm but I have worked on my fitness to the point where I'm very comfortable riding a single ring up. It hurts for a while, but it gets easier if you stick with it. I find that a comfy cockpit with good climbing geometry is more significant than a FD. My XC bike is a single speed, that helps a lot. Jamming up some steep Park City trails without the benefit of gears (I run 32 x 18), makes spinning up on 32 x 34 an after thought. Most of our trails are too tight to spin out a 32 x 11 combo on the way down and for the exceptions, it's great training for fast spinning.

And best of all, sucking up a cluster of lycra riders on 20lb rigs on your 40lb beast on a steep climb, without an FD, with pads on, carrying a full face. Oh the humanity!


----------



## andykrow (Apr 3, 2005)

+1 on the 1x9! Me and a couple buddies rock it all over CO - similar elevation, similar long climbs for long downhills, heavy freeride rigs. We climb as fast as the boys with FD's, and outclimb the occasional out-of-shape roadie out here on the front range on the way to trailheads too... Thinking of trying a 34 tooth by the end of the season, I do tend to spin out the 32 a bit more than I want to.

PS serious bike porn. me = jealous.


----------



## juan pablo (Jan 17, 2007)

My FD didnt come with my new frame so ended up single and I am really surprised I cleared some of the climbs I expect fail on. I have been running a granny on the hardtail and hitting the same trails so single up front sounded like pushing sections. I agree that fitness is a huge part.

Out of curiousity though do you guys find that there are climbs that are too steep or just too long running single? There are a couple of climbs I havent cleared with granny or single just cause I loose traction or end up with the front coming up. The new Delerium seems to be a different animal however. This week I really felt the rear was glued down even with single ring and putting power down.


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

juan pablo said:


> My FD didnt come with my new frame so ended up single and I am really surprised I cleared some of the climbs I expect fail on. I have been running a granny on the hardtail and hitting the same trails so single up front sounded like pushing sections. I agree that fitness is a huge part.
> 
> Out of curiousity though do you guys find that there are climbs that are too steep or just too long running single? There are a couple of climbs I havent cleared with granny or single just cause I loose traction or end up with the front coming up. The new Delerium seems to be a different animal however. This week I really felt the rear was glued down even with single ring and putting power down.


There are always those super-steep climbs that are just really tough to make, but for the most part, I find that I can pedal along just fine. Personally, I can't get too excited about setting my bike up for those 1% of climbs or whatever it is, that are just too hard on a 1x9.

**BUT** maybe if I lived some place different, with different types of trails an/or steep grades I would feel differently. I doubt it, but maybe. Personal preference.


----------



## Captain Snakebite (Aug 17, 2004)

OMG, one the best looking bikes i have seen in a VERY long time. Seeing Sh!t like this makes me want to take out a loan and build something new. dude, this is just amazing.


----------



## david8613 (May 31, 2005)

just sick, gotta go to the doctor now!


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

HoLy thread revival batman!

ha, well now that you've brought it back up, here are a few pics of the revisions it has gone through -


----------



## nightofthefleming (Jun 14, 2009)

Did you not like the twenty6 stem or just changed it for the revised build? I love mine...


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

nightofthefleming said:


> Did you not like the twenty6 stem or just changed it for the revised build? I love mine...


It's on a different bike now. Sweet stem.


----------



## sammysmc (Feb 13, 2007)

No more lockons?


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

sammysmc said:


> No more lockons?


The ESI's feel much better, absorb shock much better, don't slide around and are easy enough to put on/pull off. They're also 60g lighter than most lock-ons. Only down side is their durability is not very good so I have to keep a few extra sets around at all times.


----------



## Dominator13 (Aug 31, 2006)

*Err, u r*

UGI! At least, the definition should have you in there.  Change bars and seats to match forks!


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

Dominator13 said:


> UGI! At least, the definition should have you in there.  Change bars and seats to match forks!


BUSTED! Ha, gotta look stylee!

So, I didn't post any explanation of changes but 1st pics were of a stock AFR frame with a stock 8.75x2.75 shock, 180 mm fork and 25 mm rise bars. The next generation is a custom AFR frame with a 1 deg slacker HTA, shorter 16" seat tube, and short-shocked to 8.5x2.5. Also dropped the bars to 12 mm rise in this version to get over that 64.5* front end a little easier. The final version uses a 160 mm fork, very light wheels (5.1's, sapim cx-ray, I9 classic), lighter tires, back to 25 m rise bars to compensate for the lower fork. The final version and also sees a lot of use in 6" mode with an RP23. It's around 32.5 lbs with the RP23.


----------



## Gman086 (Jul 4, 2004)

Hey Err,

How is the FA working as a rear vs the MM? Was planning to run MM rear this year too (have for front like you) but worried about too much rolling resistance and wondering if the FA can take the abuse from drops and jumps.

Cheers,

G

PS - Did John ever sell the old frame? I'm still jobless but hope to have that corrected soon 
PSS - Did you get much sledding in? Didn't you get a new Pro?


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

Gman086 said:


> Hey Err,
> 
> How is the FA working as a rear vs the MM? Was planning to run MM rear this year too (have for front like you) but worried about too much rolling resistance and wondering if the FA can take the abuse from drops and jumps.
> 
> ...


FA is good for local stuff that's fairly smooth, it's fast rolling and light (750g) but lacks the sidewall support or puncture resistance of MM on burly terrain. When this bike goes to the bike parks, I'll swap in a Wicked Will. If you want a fast rear tire for a big bike, Wicked Will is the call.

- Old frame sold

- Lot-o-sleddin! Yep, got Pro-RMK 155, broke a lot in the early season but once sorted, it ripped.


----------

